# (Not sure if this is the right Forum)



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

Well, I was browsing YouTube and seen a few people making their own Bluegill bait. So I decided to try my own hand at it this is what I used:

Flour
Corn Starch
Apple Cider Vinegar
Vanilla Maxwell house coffee
Sprite Zero
Water
Garlic Powder
and Blue food coloring.

Picture coming soon.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

sounds good looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

I hope it firms up a bit, right now it is still pretty gooey.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Wow, I think I'll stick to worms.


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

Bluefinn said:


> Wow, I think I'll stick to worms.


I wanted to try something different, I'll see how this works gotta try it once at least! lol


----------



## theyounggun (Mar 28, 2010)

Just like making Catfish bait... except you aren't messing with smelly stuff.  Can't wait to here how it works:B


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

theyounggun said:


> Just like making Catfish bait... except you aren't messing with smelly stuff.  Can't wait to here how it works:B


Using it tomorrow! I'll post a report on how it works when I get home!


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

Ill bet carp will like it too

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

Went out with it for 2 days. Had a bit of an issue with it staying on the line I guess I needed more flour! On the up side the gills went CRAZY for it. I was dipping my pinmin in it coating the entirety of it then before my line could sink all the way down I had 5-7 gills swarming it!


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

Sounds like success to me. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

I did a bit of research and found out people use either dried out Cat Tails or Cotton balls to dip into the bait and wrap around the shank of the hook. Going out to Hodgson Sunday so, I'll give it a shot see how it performs for me.


----------

